
Silicon Valley professionals are taking LSD at work to increase productivity - spking
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/12019140/Silicon-Valley-professionals-are-taking-LSD-at-work-to-increase-productivity.html
======
ultimatejman
'So that's their secret'

:-/

